# lexus is eligibility



## lvster (Feb 20, 2019)

anyone here driving is' for uber? if so what model/year? are these even eligible?


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

You need to look up the vehicle list for the area in which you are driving. Some markets allow 10 years old, some 15. In some markets you may be Select eligible, others not.


----------



## lvster (Feb 20, 2019)

Risab1981 said:


> You need to look up the vehicle list for the area in which you are driving. Some markets allow 10 years old, some 15. In some markets you may be Select eligible, others not.


hi risab yea i see that , the year part i know, for san francisco its 2004 right now. but im curious about the lexus IS in general, are there any existing drivers that use IS? i want to know if it meets the requirements


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

lvster said:


> hi risab yea i see that , the year part i know, for san francisco its 2004 right now. but im curious about the lexus IS in general, are there any existing drivers that use IS? i want to know if it meets the requirements


If it's a 4D Sedan and under the year limit, yes. Any car qualifies as long as you have 4 passenger seat belts.


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

2009 rx350 with new dash and door panels. Clean as 2019 inside. Hawaii is 15 years now and they allow you to use duct tape to hold your bumpers on.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Prayers for your rims if you're an IS with low profile tires. I have factory for 17" rims with decently meaty tires on my C-Max and I still wish you could get 15" rims and old school high profile car tires on it. 

I've found every pothole in the Dallas area doing this... and Dallas isn't even that bad with potholes.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

With the repair cost of that vehicle why would you want to Uber in it


----------

